# Opening Up Genesis



## Kim G (Dec 5, 2008)

My husband and I are finally finding our bearings in Reformed theology, although I'm sure we still have a long way to go. This past week we began studying Genesis together. For the first time in my life, I'm really understanding how the Bible fits together. It's amazing to us to see God's grace, justice, mercy, redemption, etc. unfold in even the first few chapters. How did I never see this before?

I just had to say thank you to everyone on the PB who has been very helpful in explaining covenant theology, among other things. The Bible makes so much sense now.


----------

